# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Kidkoi Farm Grow Out II, SHIRO UTSURI.

## abiserpong

Setelah sukses dengan Program GO Goyonke yang telah berakhir April 2012 kemarin, Kidkoi Farm akan mencoba dan
berbagi kepiawaiannya lagi kepada kita semua dalam membesarkan 50 ekor anakan F1 Shironya sampai November 2012 nanti dan selanjutnya dapat kita rawat di kolam masing - masing.

*BENTUK KEGIATAN :
*Kegiatan ini merupakan bentuk koloborasi Kidkoi Farm dan Forum Koi's.

Rekan - rekan dipersilahkan memilih satu atau lebih koi varietas SHIRO UTSURI eks KidKoi Farm untuk dibesarkan bersama dalam kolam berkapasitas +/- 30 ton milik KidKoi Farm, Cinagara Bogor , selama periode 5 ( lima bulan) dengan perlakuan sama.

*TUJUAN :*
Agar Komunitas di sini berkesempatan mendapatkan dan mengenal Koi - Koi F1 berkualitas baik eks KidKoi Farm 


*PERIODE :* 
Masa GO akan dimulai pada awal July 2012 dan berakhir pada Akhir November 2012

*TATA CARA KEGIATAN :*
1.Kegiatan GO berlangsung 5 bulan selama periode awal July 2012 Hingga November 2012
2. Selama kegiatan semua koi digabung dalam kolam berkapasitas 30 ton .
3. Koi boleh berpindah tangan dan tetap diikusertakan dalam penjurian tetapi harus dikonfirmasi secara terbuka dalam forum
4. Partisipan dipersilakan melihat perkembangan koi setiap saat tetapi tidak boleh diangkat untuk meminimumkan risiko stress 
5. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali dengan alasan apapun
6. Setelah periode kegiatan selesai, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan kriteria baku yang digunakan pada kontes. Tata cara penjurian diumumkan dalam bagian lain pengumuman ini 

*PARTISIPAN :*
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S maupun yang berada diluar forum. Calon partisipan yang tidak aktif di forum dapat meminta jasa pihak ketiga yang aktif di forum untuk melakukan semua proses yang berkaitan dengan partisipasi pada kegiatan ini.


*SPESIFIKASI KOI :*
Koi yang dipertandingkan terdiri dari varietas: SHIRO UTSURI. 

Indukan Shiro Utsuri : Omosako, 68 cm. 


Pejantan Shiro Utsuri : Ogata, 58 cm.



*Contoh Saudara dari anakan Shiro F1 bakal GO, 
*( Koleksi Kidkoi Farm yang sudah juara di Koi's Festival dan SBKC, dengan karakter Sumi yang cepat finish ),


*


KOLAM :*
Kolam yang akan digunakan untuk kegiatan ini adalah kolam berkapasitas 38 ton dengan filter milik KidKoi Farm di Cinagara Bogor





*PAKAN & SUPLEMEN :*
Hikari Grow


*GARANSI :*
Apabila selama masa kegiatan, ada koi yang cacat atau mati, maka uang akan dikembalikan ( Money back Guaranteed ).

*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI* *:*
Pemilihan Koi akan dilakukan dengan cara *first come first serve,*
dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut :

1.* Pemilihan* dilakukan mulai tanggal *Selasa,* *19 Juni 2011* pada pukul 12.00 PM ( siang ) waktu server KOI’s ( GMT + 7 ) dan ditutup hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih.
2. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting nomor koi.
3. Peserta hanya di perbolehkan memilih max. 2 ekor per posting ( bisa berulang bila lebih dari 2 koi ).
Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 2 nama dengan maksimal 2 ekor per posting.

4. Harga koi per ekor ditetapkan ( tidak termasuk ongkos kirim ) :

*- Anggota KOI's ( dengan ID anggota ) :Rp. 1.250.000,-*
*- Non Anggota : Rp. 1.500.000,-*

5. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara
6. Panitia berhak memindah tangankan koi yang belum lunas /selesai pembayarannya setelah lewat 1 bulan setelah waktu booking dan uang pembayaran yang sudah sempat dibayarkan akan dikembalikan.

*PEMBAYARAN :* 
1. Pembayaran bisa dilakukan secara tunai atau dapat diangsur 2x dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:
a. Pembayaran pertama (50%) atau , pada saat booking
b. Pembayaran kedua (50%), selambat – lambatnya 1 bulan setelah booking
2. Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara tunai/ transfer ke rekening :
*
BCA Cabang Plaza Central*
*A/C No. 441 - 1012837*
*a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko*
4. Peserta yang telah melakukan pembayaran tidak diperkenankan untuk mengundurkan diri.
5. Konfirmasi pembayaran dilakukan langsung ke Adminforum lewat HP, mail atau PM.


*JURI :*
Akan ditentukan kemudian.

*TATA CARA PENJURIAN :* 
Juri akan memilih tiga ekor Koi untuk mendapatkan Juara I, II, dan III. 

Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku dalam setiap kontes.

*HADIAH :*
Hadiah ditetapkan , sbb :
- Juara I mendapatkan uang tunai sebesar : Rp. 1.000.000,-
- Juara II mendapatkan uang tunai sebesar : Rp. 750.000,-
- Juara III mendapatkan uang tunai sebesar : Rp. 500.000,-


*DONASI :*
10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOI’s dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

*LAIN – LAIN:*
- Selambat - lambatnya 1 Minggu Setelah Penilaian , Koi - Koi sudah diambil/ dikirim karena setelah masa tersebut panitia akan lepas dari tanggung jawabnya. 
Untuk peserta yang di jakarta dan sekitarnya harap konfirmasi dan membuat janji terlebih dahulu mengenai waktu pengambilannya, sedangkan yang berdomisili di luar Jakarta, biaya pengiriman dan packing dibebankan kepada Peserta.
- Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya.

----------


## abiserpong

*Foto - foto Shiro Utsuri yang bisa dipilih,

*

----------


## edwin

Mantappp....
No 12 tidak ada om abi...

----------


## abiserpong

> Mantappp....
> No 12 tidak ada om abi...


Uuppp ...... ada yang kelewat rupanya, Thx.

----------


## gizza

Ikannya bgs2....gmn cara dftar jd anggota kois?

----------


## budjayz

sepertinya bakal menarik nih om abi  :Thumb:

----------


## dittobirawa

mantabe....
ikutan ahhh..:d
siap2.... ::

----------


## praZ

selesaii GO kira2 ukurannya jadi berapa ya? trus GO yang gosanke jadi tidak ya om?

----------


## edwin

> Ikannya bgs2....gmn cara dftar jd anggota kois?


email aja ke sini om...
[email protected]

----------


## kidkoifarm

terimakasih para suhu2 yang telah mendukung GROW OUT PART 2 KIDKOIFAM.
kami berusaha menjaga hasil kualitas shiro utsuri ini seperti sudara2 nya yang telah ber prestasi.
utuk lebih jelas? semu shiro utsuri ini sirip ber motogorow walau pun  belum terlihat jelas dalam foto yang kami tampil kan.TERIMAKASIH.

----------


## waterkeeper

> email aja ke sini om...
> [email protected]


Kayaknya member gue udah expired, musti perpanjang nih. hehehe ...

----------


## grinkz01

> terimakasih para suhu2 yang telah mendukung GROW OUT PART 2 KIDKOIFAM.
> kami berusaha menjaga hasil kualitas shiro utsuri ini seperti sudara2 nya yang telah ber prestasi.
> utuk lebih jelas? semu shiro utsuri ini sirip ber motogorow walau pun  belum terlihat jelas dalam foto yang kami tampil kan.TERIMAKASIH.


deg-degan pengen ikut.....tapi agak trauma kalah cepat pas pemilihan ....  ::  shironya bagus2 tuh......cukup merata jadi agak sulit milihnya..... :Eek2:

----------


## praZ

> terimakasih para suhu2 yang telah mendukung GROW OUT PART 2 KIDKOIFAM.
> kami berusaha menjaga hasil kualitas shiro utsuri ini seperti sudara2 nya yang telah ber prestasi.
> utuk lebih jelas? semu shiro utsuri ini sirip ber motogorow walau pun  belum terlihat jelas dalam foto yang kami tampil kan.TERIMAKASIH.


motogoro kanan kiri om?

----------


## edwin

> Kayaknya member gue udah expired, musti perpanjang nih. hehehe ...


Hahaha... Ayo perpanjang om... Biar majalahnya dikirim lagi..

----------


## luki

yang tertinggal .....no 12

----------


## abiserpong

*H**ari Pemilihan ........ 
*Siap - siap nanti siang jam 12.00 WSK. 

_TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI :__
Pemilihan Koi akan dilakukan dengan cara first come first serve,
dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut :

1. Pemilihan dilakukan mulai tanggal Selasa, 19 Juni 2011 pada pukul 12.00 PM ( siang ) waktu server KOIs ( GMT + 7 ) dan ditutup hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih.
2. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting nomor koi.
3. Peserta hanya di perbolehkan memilih max. 2 ekor per posting ( bisa berulang bila lebih dari 2 koi ).
Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 2 nama dengan maksimal 2 ekor per posting.

4. Harga koi per ekor ditetapkan ( tidak termasuk ongkos kirim ) :

- Anggota KOI's ( dengan ID anggota ) :Rp. 1.250.000,-
- Non Anggota : Rp. 1.500.000,-_

----------


## grinkz01

test jamnya server koi dulu nih....

----------


## grinkz01

> test jamnya server koi dulu nih....


....sorry agak bingung, saat ini jam KOI's 4.55 AM, berarti sekitar 7 jam lagi ya (alias jam 19.00 WIB?) :Help:

----------


## wahyuhidayat

Om Abi, pilih Koi no. 4. ID 2011 0021 0627. Tks

----------


## budjayz

budjayz 07...

----------


## wahyuhidayat

Om Abi, pilih no 4 ya. Tks

----------


## Lila

no. 33 by Lila
no. 16 by Lila

----------


## budjayz

Wah antusias nya ga kaya sebelumnya ya

----------


## thanafi27

taufik no.23

----------


## kidkoifarm

> motogoro kanan kiri om?


ada semua om,ada beberapa ekor yang masi di pangkal sirip nya.
dalam foto nga terlihat jelas om.

----------


## kidkoifarm

> taufik no.23


ok om terimakasih.

----------


## abiserpong

*Shiro Utsuri yang sudah terpilih :

*1. *No. 07*, by budjayz.
2. *No. 04*, by Wahyuhidayat.
3. *No. 33*, by Lila.
4. *No. 16*, by lila.
5. *No. 23*, by thanafi27 ( taufik ).
6. 

*Foto - foto Shiro Utsuri yang masih bisa dipilih,
*

----------


## grinkz01

sorry om abi / luki....ini kan start jam 12 pm waktu server. Skrg masih jam 11.57 am ??? JAdi bingung saya

----------


## grinkz01

ikut ah grinkz01 no 29

----------


## Dimojefkev

no. 20 by dimojefkev

----------


## abiserpong

> sorry om abi / luki....ini kan start jam 12 pm waktu server. Skrg masih jam 11.57 am ??? JAdi bingung saya





> *H**ari Pemilihan ........ 
> *Siap - siap nanti siang jam 12.00 WSK. 
> 
> _TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI :__
> Pemilihan Koi akan dilakukan dengan cara first come first serve,
> dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut :
> 
> 1. Pemilihan dilakukan mulai tanggal Selasa, 19 Juni 2011 pada pukul 12.00 PM ( siang )__waktu server KOIs ( GMT + 7 )__dan ditutup hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih.
> 2. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting nomor koi.
> ...


Om grinkz, waktu forumnya sekarang di comp. belum di set untuk waktu Jakarta/ Indo, jadi waktunya yang tertera harus *+7 ......... ( sudah tercantum dalam tata cara pemilihan no. 1 ).
*Salam.

----------


## abiserpong

*Shiro Utsuri yang sudah terpilih :

*1. *No. 07*, by budjayz.
2. *No. 04*, by Wahyuhidayat.
3. *No. 33*, by Lila.
4. *No. 16*, by Lila.
5. *No. 23*, by thanafi27 ( taufik ).
6. *No. 29*, by grinkz01. 
7. *No. 20*, by dimojefkev.
8.


*Foto - foto Shiro Utsuri yang masih bisa dipilih,
*

----------


## grinkz01

[QUOTE=abiserpong;345961]Om grinkz, waktu forumnya sekarang di comp. belum di set untuk waktu Jakarta/ Indo, jadi waktunya yang tertera harus *+7 ......... ( sudah tercantum dalam tata cara pemilihan no. 1 ).
*Salam.[/QUOTE
_
Ya untungnya incaran saya masih ada....btw bener2 bingung dgn istilah jam server ini. Pengertian saya :
1) Jam 12pm WSK = jam 12pm + 7 jam = jam 19 WIB. Contoh : saat ini tertulis 02.01 pm tapi di jam WIB saya saat ini jam 9.01 pm
2) atau jam 12 pm WSK = jam 12 pm WIB (karena tertulis jam 12pm = GMT+7) ?
Kalau bisa barangkali bisa ditambahkan estimasi jam dalam satuan WIB langsung....tapi dgn tambahan catatan yg dipakai adalah WSK dan bukan WIBnya.

----------


## edwin

Coba jelasin ya om grinkz01
Waktu server koi-s sama dengan waktu indonesia bagian barat (wib), dimana wib itu adalah gmt + 7 (wkt greenwich ditambah 7) yg berlaku internasional.
Knp disebut waktu server kois dan bukan wib? 
Karena waktu server dengan waktu indonesia bagian barat mungkin bisa ada selisih +/- beberapa detik, jadi waktu Pencatatan di server yg dipakai supaya tidak ada perbedaan persepsi detik.

----------


## grinkz01

ok deh om edwin....jelas sekali sekarang. Thanks ya.... Btw GO kali kok agak sepi yah.....beda dgn yg dulu padahal ikannya juga bagus2....

----------


## Mr.Taniechi

ikut meramaikan deh om Luki, no 44. btw, ada garansi ga, smisal hasil GO nya mengecewakan???

----------


## edwin

> ok deh om edwin....jelas sekali sekarang. Thanks ya.... Btw GO kali kok agak sepi yah.....beda dgn yg dulu padahal ikannya juga bagus2....


betul om... beli shiro tdk seperti beli kohaku, patternnya sudah keliatan.... nanti pasti akan ada kejutan2... 
kelihatannya sumi di GO ini akan naik semua nih...  :Spy:

----------


## grinkz01

> betul om... beli shiro tdk seperti beli kohaku, patternnya sudah keliatan.... nanti pasti akan ada kejutan2... 
> kelihatannya sumi di GO ini akan naik semua nih...


saya lihat hasil GO yg pertama kemarin lumayan bagus walau sayangnya ikan saya tewas di bak karantina.....bodynya montok2....berharap GO kali ini bisa mulus....he...he...
Saya bayar Rp 700rb dulu...
*TRANSAKSI TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA TELAH SELESAI DIPROSES
*


  TANGGAL 
  : 
 24/06/2012

 JAM 
  : 
 23:13:39

 NOMOR REFERENSI 
  : 
 211ECFFB-230F-D889-EAE5-33819EF59456

 TUJUAN TRANSFER 
  : 
 4411012837

 NAMA 
  : 
 YUDI HANIPURWOKO

 JUMLAH 
  : 
 Rp. 
700.000,00




 BERITA 
  : 
 DP GO2 grinkz01   

 
  : 
 -                 

 JENIS TRANSFER 
  : 
 TRANSFER SEKARANG

 NOMOR URUT 
  : 
 115921





THanks

----------


## kidkoifarm

> betul om... beli shiro tdk seperti beli kohaku, patternnya sudah keliatan.... nanti pasti akan ada kejutan2... 
> kelihatannya sumi di GO ini akan naik semua nih...


betul sekali om edwin,baru beberapa hari ikan masuk kolam GO yang ber kapasitas 38 ton ini
 sumi dan bodi sudah terliahat perubahan nya terutama pada sumi nya.
beberapa ekor saudara dari shiro yang di GO kan ini dapat prestasi di ajang rinyukai.juara 1&2.
terimakasih.

----------


## grinkz01

Om kidkoi...kalo ada update foto terbaru mungkin bisa diupload (kalo memungkinkan secara aturan sih) spy lbh menarik calon peserta yg masih blm join....biar seru..

----------


## kidkoifarm

> Om kidkoi...kalo ada update foto terbaru mungkin bisa diupload (kalo memungkinkan secara aturan sih) spy lbh menarik calon peserta yg masih blm join....biar seru..


bisa aja si om kalo saya lihat perkembangan sumi dan bodi terlihan dalam beberapa minggu ini.  
tapi kita liat aja nanti perkembangan nya gimana parara suhu2 kois dan teman2 di forum yang turut berpartisipasi dalam GO ini    :Second:

----------


## abiserpong

*Shiro Utsuri yang sudah terpilih :

*1. *No. 07*, by budjayz. *( ID.2010.0021.0515 ) 20-6-2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-
*2. *No. 04*, by Wahyuhidayat.
3. *No. 33*, by Lila.
4. *No. 16*, by Lila.
5. *No. 23*, by thanafi27 ( taufik ).
6. *No. 29*, by grinkz01.* TAHAP I, 25-6-2012, Rp.700.000,-* 
7. *No. 20*, by dimojefkev. ( Adiyanto *ID. 2009.0761.0293 ) 21-6-2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-
*8.* No. 44*, by Mr. Taniechi.
9.


*Foto - foto Shiro Utsuri yang masih bisa dipilih,
*   

   

   

   

    

    

    

    

    

    

 

*Ayo silahkan dipilih lagi ........ Shiro kualiatas bagus, bakal banyak kejutan pada perkembangan Sumi nantinya.*  :Baby:

----------


## kidkoifarm

AYO-AYO!! singking sumi mulai bermunculan,
sudah terlihat perubahan-perubahan pada shiro ini
bisa langsung menanyakan DI NO:081315981671/085771114553,PIN:224D297D.

----------


## dbwidjaja

Ikan nomor 44 udah dipilih  :Cry:

----------


## dchristiaan

monitor ah  ::

----------


## kidkoifarm

> Ikan nomor 44 udah dipilih


no 44 sinking sumi sudah terlihat lebih jelas dari yang ada di foto om,
MANTAP!!

----------


## grinkz01

om kidkoi, nmr 29 perkembangannya gimana nih.... :Crazy:

----------


## abiserpong

> .............
> *TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI* *:*
> Pemilihan Koi akan dilakukan dengan cara *first come first serve,*
> dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut :
> 
> 1.* Pemilihan* dilakukan mulai tanggal *Selasa,* *19 Juni 2011* pada pukul 12.00 PM ( siang ) waktu server KOIs ( GMT + 7 ) dan ditutup hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih.
> 2. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting nomor koi.
> 3. Peserta hanya di perbolehkan memilih max. 2 ekor per posting ( bisa berulang bila lebih dari 2 koi ).
> Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 2 nama dengan maksimal 2 ekor per posting.
> ...





> *Shiro Utsuri yang sudah terpilih :
> 
> *1. *No. 07*, by budjayz. *( ID.2010.0021.0515 ) 20-6-2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-
> *2. *No. 04*, by Wahyuhidayat.
> 3. *No. 33*, by Lila.
> 4. *No. 16*, by Lila.
> 5. *No. 23*, by thanafi27 ( taufik ).
> 6. *No. 29*, by grinkz01.* TAHAP I, 25-6-2012, Rp.700.000,-* 
> 7. *No. 20*, by dimojefkev. ( Adiyanto *ID. 2009.0761.0293 ) 21-6-2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-
> ...


Mohon kerja sama rekan - rekan untuk segera menyelesaikan administrasi pembayaran sesuai ketentuan di atas ....... Thx.
Salam.

----------


## kidkoifarm

> om kidkoi, nmr 29 perkembangannya gimana nih....


NO 29 baik om,sumi di bagian badan nya sudah terlihat jelas om size pun bertambah.
seperti yang di sampai kan om ABI di atas banyak kejutan2 pada shiro ini :Yo:

----------


## Lila

KOI's ID: 2011 0361 0654

*TRANSAKSI TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA TELAH SELESAI DIPROSES
*


TANGGAL
:
07/07/2012

JAM
:
22:50:42

NOMOR REFERENSI
:
4D71F877-2C1D-CD73-275A-0A14C7574883

TUJUAN TRANSFER
:
4411012837

NAMA
:
YUDI HANIPURWOKO

JUMLAH
:
Rp.
2.500.000,00




BERITA
:
Pelunasan GO2 Lila


:
Shiro No.16 dan 33

JENIS TRANSFER
:
TRANSFER SEKARANG

NOMOR URUT
:
184668

----------


## kidkoifarm

> KOI's ID: 2011 0361 0654
> 
> *TRANSAKSI TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA TELAH SELESAI DIPROSES
> *
> 
> 
> TANGGAL
> :
> 07/07/2012
> ...


terimakasih om.

----------


## Lila

sama-sama om  :Yo:

----------


## abiserpong

Up date pembayaran,



> *Shiro Utsuri yang sudah terpilih :
> 
> *1. *No. 07*, by budjayz. *( ID.2010.0021.0515 ) 20-6-2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-
> *2. *No. 04*, by Wahyuhidayat. *( ID.2011.0021.0627 ) July 2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-
> *3. *No. 33*, by Lila. *( ID.2011.0361.0654 ) 7-7-2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-
> *4. *No. 16*, by Lila. *( ID.2011.0361.0654 ) 7-7-2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-
> *5. *No. 23*, by thanafi27 ( taufik ).
> 6. *No. 29*, by grinkz01.* TAHAP I, 25-6-2012, Rp.700.000,-* 
> 7. *No. 20*, by dimojefkev. ( Adiyanto *ID. 2009.0761.0293 ) 21-6-2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-
> ...

----------


## abiserpong

Demi tertib administrasi ....... Mohon kerja sama *( pilihan koi no.23 & 44* ) untuk menyelesaikannya sesuai ketentuan pembayaran ( paling lambat 1 bulan setelah Booking/ 19-06-2012 ) yaitu tanggal *19-07-2012* ini.
Bila hal di atas *" tidak terpenuhi sesuai batas akhir waktunya",* koi - koi tersebut akan dikembalikan ke Kidkoi lagi dengan status available( akan diberikan kepada rekan lain yang sudah berminat ). Thx.
Salam.
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _____
_Shiro Utsuri yang sudah terpilih :
1. No. 07, by budjayz. ( ID.2010.0021.0515 ) 20-6-2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-
2. No. 04, by Wahyuhidayat. ( ID.2011.0021.0627 ) July 2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-
3. No. 33, by Lila. ( ID.2011.0361.0654 ) 7-7-2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-
4. No. 16, by Lila. ( ID.2011.0361.0654 ) 7-7-2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-
5. No. 23, by thanafi27 ( taufik ).
6. No. 29, by grinkz01. TAHAP I, 25-6-2012, Rp.700.000,- 
7. No. 20, by dimojefkev. ( Adiyanto ID. 2009.0761.0293 ) 21-6-2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-
8. No. 44, by Mr. Taniechi.
_

----------


## abiserpong

Ayo silahkan dipilih ......... masih banyak Shiro BAHAN yang bakal bagus nantinya.

----------


## 9KOI

Saya ikut no 2 om Abi. Thx

----------


## abiserpong

> Saya ikut no 2 om Abi. Thx


Siap om ..... Thx juga partisipasinya.
Salam.

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _____________
*Shiro Utsuri yang sudah terpilih :

*1. *No. 07*, by budjayz. *( ID.2010.0021.0515 ) 20-6-2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-
*2. *No. 04*, by Wahyuhidayat. *( ID.2011.0021.0627 ) July 2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-
*3. *No. 33*, by Lila. *( ID.2011.0361.0654 ) 7-7-2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-
*4. *No. 16*, by Lila. *( ID.2011.0361.0654 ) 7-7-2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-
*5. *No. 23*, by thanafi27 ( taufik ).
6. *No. 29*, by grinkz01.* TAHAP I, 25-6-2012, Rp.700.000,-* 
7. *No. 20*, by dimojefkev. ( Adiyanto *ID. 2009.0761.0293 ) 21-6-2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-
*8.* No. 44*, by Mr. Taniechi.
9. *No. 02*, by 9KOI.
10.


*Foto - foto Shiro Utsuri yang masih bisa dipilih,
*  

   

   

   

    

    

    

    

    

    

 

*Ayo silahkan dipilih lagi ........ Shiro kualiatas bagus, bakal banyak kejutan pada perkembangan Sumi nantinya.*  :Baby:

----------


## Mr.Taniechi

Om Abi, saya sudah transfer 1250 ribu utk shiro no 44, thanks.

----------


## kidkoifarm

> Om Abi, saya sudah transfer 1250 ribu utk shiro no 44, thanks.


terimakasih om.

----------


## 9KOI

Halo om, hari ini saya sudah transfer 1.250.000 untuk pembayaran shiro no2. Thx

----------


## kidkoifarm

video shiro utsuri GROW OUT KIDKOIFARM..

----------


## praZ

> video shiro utsuri GROW OUT KIDKOIFARM..


suminya luar biasa om

----------


## abiserpong

Up date pembayaran,
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _____________
*Shiro Utsuri yang sudah terpilih :

*1. *No. 07*, by budjayz. *( ID.2010.0021.0515 )@ 20-6-2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-
*2. *No. 04*, by Wahyuhidayat. *( ID.2011.0021.0627 )@ July 2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-
*3. *No. 33*, by Lila. *( ID.2011.0361.0654 )@ 7-7-2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-
*4. *No. 16*, by Lila. *( ID.2011.0361.0654 )@ 7-7-2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-
*5. *No. 23*, by thanafi27 ( taufik *ID. 2011.0022.0669 )@* *18-7-2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-
*6. *No. 29*, by grinkz01. *( ID. 2011.0031.0646 )@ TAHAP [email protected] 25-6-2012- Rp.700rb, [email protected]* 
7. *No. 20*, by dimojefkev. ( Adiyanto *ID. 2009.0761.0293 )@ 21-6-2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-
*8.* No. 44*, by Mr. Taniechi.* ( ID.2012.0061.0713 )@* *14-7-2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-*
9. *No. 02*, by 9KOI. *( ID.2012.0022.0742 )@ 17-7-2012, LUNAS. Rp.1.250.000,-*
10.


*Foto - foto Shiro Utsuri yang masih bisa dipilih,
*

----------


## grinkz01

om abi...pelunasan Rp 550rb dari grinkz01.......trims.
*TRANSAKSI TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA TELAH SELESAI DIPROSES
*


  TANGGAL 
  : 
 08/08/2012

 JAM 
  : 
 21:58:18

 NOMOR REFERENSI 
  : 
 788D7552-CC6C-7558-0405-03E2330B734B

 TUJUAN TRANSFER 
  : 
 4411012837

 NAMA 
  : 
 YUDI HANIPURWOKO

 JUMLAH 
  : 
 Rp. 
550.000,00




 BERITA 
  : 
 pelunasan GO2     

 
  : 
 from grinkz01     

 JENIS TRANSFER 
  : 
 TRANSFER SEKARANG

 NOMOR URUT 
  : 
 115921

  *CATAT NOMOR REFERENSI 
SEBAGAI BUKTI TRANSAKSI ANDA*

----------


## abiserpong

Sip om grinkz01, sudah saya up date di postingan #63.
Salam.

----------


## Rizal61

OOT aaah... ngarep harga discount nih wakaka... siapa tau jadi turun harga (saat sekarang)

maap yaaa Om admin

----------


## grinkz01

om kidkoi....ada update terbaru dari shiro shiro ibi gak ya? maybe ada sesi angkat, ukur dan foto gitu?

----------


## thanafi27

Penjuriannya kapan nih ?

----------


## luki

> Penjuriannya kapan nih ?



rencana nya akhir bulan ini Om......
antara tanggal  18 atau 25.....

----------


## luki

Penjurian GO Kidkoi akan di lakukan oleh juri dari KOI's tanggal 25 November +/- jam 10.00 WIB

yang mau hadir di TKP , dipersilahkan....... sekalian bantu culling showa yg rencana nya mau di buat next GO.......

----------


## grinkz01

> Penjurian GO Kidkoi akan di lakukan oleh juri dari KOI's tanggal 25 November +/- jam 10.00 WIB
> 
> yang mau hadir di TKP , dipersilahkan....... sekalian bantu culling showa yg rencana nya mau di buat next GO.......


wah showa lagi nih  :Love:  boleh di-preview oyagoi nya dulu masbro ?

----------


## thanafi27

TKPnya dimana pak ?




> Penjurian GO Kidkoi akan di lakukan oleh juri dari KOI's tanggal 25 November +/- jam 10.00 WIB
> 
> yang mau hadir di TKP , dipersilahkan....... sekalian bantu culling showa yg rencana nya mau di buat next GO.......

----------


## luki

> TKPnya dimana pak ?



di Cinagara Bogor Om....
untuk detail alamat nya bisa hub Taufik 081315981671

----------


## grinkz01

gmn hasilnya nih

----------


## luki

Hasil Akhir Kidkoi Farm Grow Out November 25 2012
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _____________
Shiro Utsuri yang sudah terpilih :

1. No. 07, by budjayz. 
 

2. No. 04, by Wahyuhidayat.
 

3. No. 33, by Lila. 
 

4. No. 16, by Lila. 
 

5. No. 23, by thanafi27


6. No. 29, by grinkz01. ( uk akhir 36 cm )
 

7. No. 20, by dimojefkev. 
 

8. No. 44, by Mr. Taniechi. ( uk akhir 31 cm )
 

9. No. 02, by 9KOI.
 



Foto - foto Shiro Utsuri yang masih belum dipilih,


 

 

( uk akhir 36 cm )
 

 

( uk akhir 39 cm )
 

( uk akhir 35 cm )
 

( uk akhir 35 cm )
 

( uk akhir 37 cm )
 

 

 

 

 

 

( uk akhir 38 cm )
 

 

 

( uk akhir 39 cm )
 

( uk akhir 37 cm )
 

 

 

 

 

( uk akhir 39 cm )
 

( uk akhir 42 cm )
 

 

 

( uk akhir 35 cm )
 

 

( uk akhir 37 cm )
 

( uk akhir 35 cm )
 

 

( uk akhir 32 cm )
 

( uk akhir 34 cm )
 

( uk akhir 31 cm )
 

 

 

( uk akhir 33 cm )

----------


## Rizal61

jadi GC nya ikan yang mana Om?

----------


## gizza

Ikan yg masih available dijual dihrga brp ?

----------


## luki

Sesuai dengan yang sudah direncanakan,
Jam 10.00 WIB, 25 November  2012 penjurian mulai dilaksanakan oleh "  Team Juri dari Koi's yang  beranggotakan Om Datta I., Agung P.,  Abiserpong ".

Berikut hasilnya ( untuk foto dan video lengkapnya akan secepatnya diupload ):
*JUARA 1 : Shiro no. 48 ukuran awal 17 cm >>> 34 cm, pemilik belum terpilih/ Kid koi.
JUARA 2 : Shiro no. 02 ukuran awal 25 cm >>> 36 cm, pemilik 9KOI.
JUARA 3 : Shiro no. 33 ukuran awal 18 cm >>> 34 cm, pemilik LILA.

BEST MALE : Shiro no. 16 ukuran awal 23 cm >>> 37 cm, pemilik LILA.
BEST TATEGOI : Shiro no. 19 ukuran awal 23 cm >>> 43 cm, pemilik belum terpilih/ Kid koi.
KIDKOI PRIZE : Shiro no. 45 ukuran awal 17 cm >>> 35 cm, pemilik belum terpilih/ Kid koi.*

Selamat untuk para Pemenang dan terima Kasih kepada Kid Koi dan kepada semua peserta yang sudah  berpartisipasi dalam acara GO kali ini.
Semoga di acara mendatang bisa lebih baik lagi.

----------


## thanafi27

ikan saya gak ada hasil akhirnya pak ? no.23




> Sesuai dengan yang sudah direncanakan,
> Jam 10.00 WIB, 25 November  2012 penjurian mulai dilaksanakan oleh "  Team Juri dari Koi's yang  beranggotakan Om Datta I., Agung P.,  Abiserpong ".
> 
> Berikut hasilnya ( untuk foto dan video lengkapnya akan secepatnya diupload ):
> *JUARA 1 : Shiro no. 48 ukuran awal 17 cm >>> 34 cm, pemilik belum terpilih/ Kid koi.
> JUARA 2 : Shiro no. 02 ukuran awal 25 cm >>> 36 cm, pemilik 9KOI.
> JUARA 3 : Shiro no. 33 ukuran awal 18 cm >>> 34 cm, pemilik LILA.
> 
> BEST MALE : Shiro no. 16 ukuran awal 23 cm >>> 37 cm, pemilik LILA.
> ...

----------


## luki

> ikan saya gak ada hasil akhirnya pak ? no.23


Masih tunggu foto dari kidkoi Om....

----------


## grinkz01

> Masih tunggu foto dari kidkoi Om....


wah punya saya jadi paling kuning .......  :Cry:  padahal saya milihnya coz terlihat paling putih awalnya.......yah semoga di next even saya bisa milih yg bener.....

----------


## abiserpong

> Sesuai dengan yang sudah direncanakan,
> Jam 10.00 WIB, 25 November  2012 penjurian mulai dilaksanakan oleh "  Team Juri dari Koi's yang  beranggotakan Om Datta I., Agung P.,  Abiserpong ".
> 
> Berikut hasilnya ( untuk foto dan video lengkapnya akan secepatnya diupload ):
> *JUARA 1 : Shiro no. 48 ukuran awal 17 cm >>> 34 cm, pemilik belum terpilih/ Kid koi.
> JUARA 2 : Shiro no. 02 ukuran awal 25 cm >>> 36 cm, pemilik 9KOI.
> JUARA 3 : Shiro no. 33 ukuran awal 18 cm >>> 34 cm, pemilik LILA.
> 
> BEST MALE : Shiro no. 16 ukuran awal 23 cm >>> 37 cm, pemilik LILA.
> ...


Berikut foto - foto prosesi penjurian yang telah dilakukan hari Minggu kemarin 25 November 2012,

Sekitar jam 9.00 pagi team sudah berada di lokasi Kid koi Farm, yang terus berbenah diri meningkatkan kualitas sarana prasarananya, juga stok indukan demi peningkatan produktifitas dan kualitas hasil breedingannya .....

----------


## abiserpong

Melihat - lihat sebagian fasilitas baru dan hasil breedingan Kid Koi Farm,














Kolam indukan,


Koleksi anakan berkualitas dari Kid Koi Farm,

----------


## abiserpong

Jam 10.00 Wib,
Penjurian GO Shiro Utsuri mulai dilaksanakan oleh team Juri dengan " memilih kandidat Juara " dari total sekitar 50 ekor an yang sudah disiapkan dalam 2 kolam yang yang bersebelahan, untuk selanjutnya di pindah ke bak fiber,

----------


## abiserpong

Terpilih 11 Shiro sebagai Kandidat Juara,

----------


## abiserpong

Kandidat terpilih di 6 Besar,

----------


## abiserpong

Kandidat 4 besar,

----------


## abiserpong

*Dengan suara Bulat team Juri memutuskan,*

*JUARA 1 : Shiro no. 48 ukuran awal 17 cm >>> 34 cm, pemilik belum terpilih/ Kid koi.
*

*JUARA 2 : Shiro no. 02 ukuran awal 25 cm >>> 36 cm, pemilik 9KOI.
*

*JUARA 3 : Shiro no. 33 ukuran awal 18 cm >>> 34 cm, pemilik LILA.


*
*BEST MALE : Shiro no. 16 ukuran awal 23 cm >>> 37 cm, pemilik LILA.


BEST TATEGOI : Shiro no. 19 ukuran awal 23 cm >>> 43 cm, pemilik belum terpilih/ Kid koi.


KIDKOI PRIZE : Shiro no. 45 ukuran awal 17 cm >>> 35 cm, pemilik belum terpilih/ Kid koi.


Selamat untuk para Pemenang dan kid koi Farm, bagi partisipan yang belum beruntung dikesempatan ini semoga lebih beruntung di kesempatan mendatang..... dan mendapatkan hikmah dari pembelajaran dalam memilih Varietas Shiro Utsuri.

Terima kasih kepada semua pihak yang ikut berpartisipasi, mendukung, meramaikan acara GO Shiro Kid Koi kali ini.

Bravo Koi Lokal.*
Salam.*

*

----------


## abiserpong

Video Juara,

----------


## abiserpong



----------


## 9KOI

Terimakasih om abi dan kidkoifarm...
Sekalian sy ambil juara 1 shiro no 48 om. Thx

----------


## thanafi27

no.23 masih belum ada updatenya pak ?

----------


## luki

> no.23 masih belum ada updatenya pak ?



Om Taufik.....

waktu pihak kidkoi kirim email ke saya......mereka kirim 49 foto ikan......ikan no 1 loncat pada saat di karantina....

 saat saya mencocokan foto awal dan akhir.......saya masih ragu dengan 1 foto yang di kirim......

foto nya :




saya tidak begitu yakin kalau ini ikan no 23 punya Om........makanya saya meminta kidkoi untuk cek ulang lagi ikan no 23.....

----------


## thanafi27

ok om saya tunggu kabarnya , thanks !




> Om Taufik.....
> 
> waktu pihak kidkoi kirim email ke saya......mereka kirim 49 foto ikan......ikan no 1 loncat pada saat di karantina....
> 
>  saat saya mencocokan foto awal dan akhir.......saya masih ragu dengan 1 foto yang di kirim......
> 
> foto nya :
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## wahyuhidayat

> 


Terima Kasih update nya Om Abi & Om Luki

----------


## abiserpong

> Terima Kasih update nya Om Abi & Om Luki


sama - sama om Wahyu,
Terima kasih juga atas partisipasinya di acara ini serta sudah sudi mampir pada saat penjurian kemarin.
Salam.

----------


## grinkz01

om abi / luki utk pengiriman ikan gmn ya?apa kidkoi bisa bantu ngurusny? trims

----------


## luki

> ok om saya tunggu kabarnya , thanks !


Om Taufik......karena sampai hari ini belum ada kabar dari Kidkoi......

Silahkan memilih 2 opsi ini :

- memilih kembali dari yang belum terpilih.
- uang kembali.

Mohon maaf atas kejadian yg kurang nyaman Om Taufik.........

----------


## luki

> om abi / luki utk pengiriman ikan gmn ya?apa kidkoi bisa bantu ngurusny? trims


Om Miming....untuk watu pengiriman ....bisa langsung menghubungi Kidkoi Om.....

Dengan om Taufik 081315981671

----------


## thanafi27

saya pilih uang kembali saja om,

thanks





> Om Taufik......karena sampai hari ini belum ada kabar dari Kidkoi......
> 
> Silahkan memilih 2 opsi ini :
> 
> - memilih kembali dari yang belum terpilih.
> - uang kembali.
> 
> Mohon maaf atas kejadian yg kurang nyaman Om Taufik.........

----------


## grinkz01

> Om Taufik......karena sampai hari ini belum ada kabar dari Kidkoi......
> 
> Silahkan memilih 2 opsi ini :
> 
> - memilih kembali dari yang belum terpilih.
> - uang kembali.
> 
> Mohon maaf atas kejadian yg kurang nyaman Om Taufik.........


putusan yg cepat tanggap dan patut diapresiasi sbg bagian dr tanggung jawab panitia. salut om luki...

----------


## Budi Bali

> om abi / luki utk pengiriman ikan gmn ya?apa kidkoi bisa bantu ngurusny? trims


Pak Miming mau kirim ikan nya ke kolam rumah ato ke Mabes Serkam???  :Decision:

----------


## grinkz01

> Pak Miming mau kirim ikan nya ke kolam rumah ato ke Mabes Serkam???


mau coba kompromi dulu coz di serkam semua gosanke....lagipula shiro ini ternyata male abis....maunya sih nitip di mabes serkam...he..he...

----------


## Admin Forum

Hadiah uang tunai dari Kid Koi Farm GO-2 Shiro Utsuri untuk *Juara 2 : 9KOI (Shiro No. 02)* berupa uang tunai sebesar Rp.750.000,- dan *Juara 3 : Lila (Shiro No. 33)* berupa uang tunai sebesar Rp.500.000,- telah kami transfer ke nomor rekening masing-masing juara.

Selamat kami ucapkan untuk para pemenang dan terimakasih kepada Kid Koi Farm beserta seluruh peserta yang sudah  berpartisipasi dalam acara GO kali ini.

Salam,
Admin Forum

----------


## Admin Forum

Dan untuk Om thanafi27, kami juga sudah melaksanakan kewajiban kami atas opsi yang Om thanafi27 pilih dengan mengembalikan uang pendaftaran Program Kid Koi GO-2 sebesar Rp.1.250.000,-.

Terimakasih atas partisipasi Om thanafi27 dan kami mohon maaf atas ketidaknyamanannya.
Semoga di acara mendatang bisa lebih baik lagi.

Salam,
Admin Forum

----------


## grinkz01

tdk terasa sudah 1 bulan berlalu sejak penjurian go ini diumumkan....pak taufik @kidkoi kapan nih ikan saya dikirim? alamat kirim udah saya sms sejak "tahun lalu" lho.... ::

----------


## grinkz01

curious nih...apa teman2 peserta go udah pada trima ikan?  susah hubungi pak taufik sms sy masih blm dibalas.....

----------


## gizza

Sudah coba ditelfon om ?atau kah komunikasi secra pribadi dengan teman2 yang ikut ?

----------


## luki

> susah hubungi pak taufik sms sy masih blm dibalas.....


Om......Barusan Sy sdh hub boss nya taufik ( Pak Indrajit )......mudah mudahan bisa selesai secepat nya.....mohon maaf atas kejadian yang kurang nyaman Om.......

----------


## kidkoifarm

mohon maaf para peserta Go ke 2 ini dikarnakan ada beberapa peserta yang belum siap,dalam pengiriman ini.
dikarnakan ada yang dalam setuasi liburan ,natal dan tahun baru,kami dari pihak penyelengara ,ingingin menyesuaikan pengiriman.
maksud nya biar sekali jalan,tolong alamat para peserta dapat menghubungi saya ke no 085771114553.
terimakasih atas perhatian nya,dan pengertian nya.

----------


## kidkoifarm

dalam pengiriman kami suda biasa pakai jasa om danu(cihvas)dengan biaya kirim yang telah di tentukan oleh expedisi tersebut.

----------


## kidkoifarm

ikan suda kami karantina dalam waktu berjalan 3 hari ini,tolong alamat nya ya om semua!!!!!

----------


## grinkz01

trims pak indrajit / taufik...saya bisa memahami kondisi akhir tahun kok....trims jg buat panitia atas bantuan respon cepatnya.

alamat detil sudah saya pm ke kidkoi barusan aja....pls cek apa udah trima.

thanks all.

----------


## chivas

Supaya pengiriman berjalan lancar dimohon kerjasama nya bagi setiap peserta, krn posisi kidkoifarm yg ada diluar jkt agar pengiriman ke tpt sy bisa sekali jln.....tq atas perhatiannya...

----------


## kidkoifarm

> trims pak indrajit / taufik...saya bisa memahami kondisi akhir tahun kok....trims jg buat panitia atas bantuan respon cepatnya.
> 
> alamat detil sudah saya pm ke kidkoi barusan aja....pls cek apa udah trima.
> 
> thanks all.


alamat bisa dikirim ke saya(taufik)di no 085771114553.terimakasih. :Spy:

----------


## kidkoifarm

mohon maaf para peserta yang belm memberikan alamat ya kepada pihak kami (KIDKOIFARM)
tolong waktu nya,karna buat NO 07,33,16,44,telah menghubungi ke saya,buat peserta yang lain bisa menghubingi ke no yang sudah tertera di atas,
terimakasih atas kerja sama nya!!!! :Frusty:

----------


## kidkoifarm

mohon maaf para peserta yang belm memberikan alamat ya kepada pihak kami (KIDKOIFARM)
tolong waktu nya,karna buat NO 07,33,16,44,telah menghubungi ke saya,buat peserta yang lain bisa menghubingi ke no yang sudah tertera di atas,
terimakasih atas kerja sama nya!!!! :Frusty:

----------


## kidkoifarm

mohon maaf buat peserta di NO 02(9 koi)
ada kesalahan dalam pengamatan perkembangan sumi nya,
semoga ada waktu untuk menghubungi kami/PM ke no yang sudah tertera di atas.
terimakash atas kesempatan &waktu nya. :Help:

----------


## kidkoifarm

maaf maksud kami NO 23(tanafis)
semoga ada waktu&kesempatan nya untuk menghubungu kami di NO di atas.
dalam kesalahan pengamatan sumi nya,dalam perjalanan GO shiro ini.

----------


## Ochiba635

> *Foto - foto Shiro Utsuri yang bisa dipilih,
> 
> *


Ditunggu event berikutnya...

----------

